# Translation of driving licence



## RosRox (Apr 15, 2013)

I've been trying to find some information in regrds to transferring of my driving licence without any luck.... but maybe someone on the forum has fisrst hand experience?
I will transfer my Swedish driving licence to a UAE driving licence. 
Currently I have a Swedish driving licence and an officeial International Driving Permit (IDP). The IDP includes an arabic translation.
Is the IDP an accepted translation of my swedish driving licence when I transfer it to an Abu Dhabi licence, or do I need to get another attested and legalized translation of my swedish licence?


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

no thats fine, it will be translated at muroor when you do your transfer


----------

